# WeCube Updates:



## JackJack13 (Feb 3, 2020)

We would like to thank Daniel E. from SpeedCubing.org, for forming a partnership with our speedcubing team! This thread will now be used for updates to the team, links to new videos on the WeCube USA YouTube Channel, and other major updates. These are the major update to WeCube:

All of our tips about practice will be on the new website.
Merch will be sold to members when it arrives other merch will be available to the public within a month
The "Team" is still to help you improve. I will have a spreadsheet for the team's official results to show improvement.
If you have doubts that we are not phishing for your information you can check us out on speedcubing.com here
Any questions should go to [email protected] or on the contact page on our website.
New website here WeCubeusa.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 3, 2020)

In the page ‘Our Story’ there’s a typo with ‘freinds’ should be friends


----------



## kubesolver (Feb 3, 2020)

Sorry to be so negative, but all about this enterprise smells very fishy.

The whole idea of getting anyone sponsored via some unknown secret ways sounds very very suspicious even if it's not clear what is the exact angle here. In the world I live that's not how people get sponsored.

I can't be 100% sure that it's not legit but I see a lot of red lights blinking from this ad.
- unfair marketing practices on the forum (yes-manning your own idea with gimmick account)
- luring people by giving them hope of achieving something most cubing children dream about
- absolutely no details about any successes, any contacts, references, testimonials or any way about how those dreams can be achieved

Sounds to me like only the most naive, greedy, impulsive and impatient people will jump on this opportunity as it looks like right now, and I have never seen an enterprise that target this group that didn't turn out to be scam.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 3, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> Sorry to be so negative, but all about this enterprise smells very fishy.
> 
> The whole idea of getting anyone sponsored via some unknown secret ways sounds very very suspicious even if it's not clear what is the exact angle here. In the world I live that's not how people get sponsored.
> 
> ...


well to be fair i started this on Saturday. that is not the intention i only commented on my own post to try to put my post on the home page. im not making money off this im not trying to stalk people i really just want to help others. its also not an enterprise because its non-profit. 
i am a co-founder of wecube yes it was my idea but im not a ceo trying to get anything out of it


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 3, 2020)

On top of that, I don't even know what this service can offer anyone. 

Coaching? Do you have any proven track record of improving one's performance? Do you have times that are considered world class yourself that can even get anyone to that level?

Improved social media presence? What are you doing besides putting their media on your website? I sense a lot of catch-22 stuff here, where you're selling a community which doesn't exist yet, and your social media impact from your website doesn't do anything until the service is well known.

I get that you want to help people, but I'm not sure your website is convincing anyone that you have the resources to do that.



JackJack13 said:


> its also not an enterprise because its non-profit.



I highly doubt that. Want to show your application for non-profit status? If you're just starting something up and running finances yourself (which you must have some from giving jackets) without subjecting yourself to government regulations for NPOs, that's a form of an enterprise.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 3, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> On top of that, I don't even know what this service can offer anyone.
> 
> Coaching? Do you have any proven track record of improving one's performance? Do you have times that are considered world class yourself that can even get anyone to that level?
> 
> ...


this entire thing has turned sour. like I said i just started. I respect your opinions i guess i had a wrong definition for enterprise. 
I wouldn't consider it a service its really just me and a group of friends trying to help others out that's why I call it a team i figured i should start somewhere but if you think its just a bad idea then i should probably stop i get that you know what you're talking about and respect that.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 3, 2020)

I respect this non-profit organization, but your only 13, and you and a group of friends can get people sponsored?


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Feb 3, 2020)

the other thing is that a sponsoree must bring something to a company for them to be worth sponsoring. if they are not fast or have a large social media presence there is no way they will be sponsored.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 3, 2020)

i dont know if this is real but it sounds cool


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 3, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> this entire thing has turned sour. like I said i just started. I respect your opinions i guess i had a wrong definition for enterprise.
> I wouldn't consider it a service its really just me and a group of friends trying to help others out that's why I call it a team i figured i should start somewhere but if you think its just a bad idea then i should probably stop i get that you know what you're talking about and respect that.



I don't think we're trying to break down your intentions here, I think it's pretty clear that you are trying to help others achieve their goals and foster a community. I guess the main thing is that I'm not sure that you're offering something that can actually help people achieve those goals, which could let down people you are trying to help. 

On another note, a non-profit is not a term for anything that isn't making a profit, it's a specific type of legal entity that is recognized by governments through a lengthy application. I'm not trying to say that you're trying to make a profit, it's just that you aren't legally recognized as a non-profit.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 3, 2020)

if you’ve got a good idea, just go for it.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 3, 2020)

Don’t let other people tell you what to do lol.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 3, 2020)

Go for it, don't listen to these naysayers.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 3, 2020)

In fact, I think this is really cool that you want to encourage people and show other big cubing companies (moyu, cubicle, qiyi, etc.) that you have potential and could eventually be sponsored.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 4, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> this entire thing has turned sour. like I said i just started. I respect your opinions i guess i had a wrong definition for enterprise.
> I wouldn't consider it a service its really just me and a group of friends trying to help others out that's why I call it a team i figured i should start somewhere but if you think its just a bad idea then i should probably stop i get that you know what you're talking about and respect that.





Cubinwitdapizza said:


> In fact, I think this is really cool that you want to encourage people and show other big cubing companies (moyu, cubicle, qiyi, etc.) that you have potential and could eventually be sponsored.





WarriorCatCuber said:


> Go for it, don't listen to these naysayers.


From what I have gathered, I don't see anyone saying "Don't do this" but rather providing mature advice, and ideas, as well as cautioning others thinking about joining to make sure that everything is legit with what @JackJack13 is saying and that his intentions are correct.

I think that most people if not all when they first see something like @JackJack13 posted, there first thoughts are going to be "is this legit", especially since @JackJack13 is new to these forums, and no one here really know to much about him...if anything.

I do not think that anyone means ill-will to @JackJack13, and what he is proposing could work out, but there is a lot more thought and things to keep in mind before starting something like this, either for you @JackJack13 before you start this, or the general public before joining.

As @Kit Clement said about the whole non-profit deal, he is correct and that is one of the things that should be thought about and making sure you are aware of (again @JackJack13 ) before you press ahead and then later on come to find out that you are missing something or that you were not aware of. Being well educated in whatever it is you are trying to do, before you do it is a ton better, then starting something from impulse and finding out later that you missed a key detail in your "business" or whatever it is.

@WarriorCatCuber and @Cubinwitdapizza, the reason I tagged you is that instead of saying what you did, especially in calling everyone else that was cautioning @JackJack13 a naysayer, maybe what they said has value and should be thought about before just jumping head in to something with out the proper thought and details.

@JackJack13, I do not know how you are planning this, who you will accept (and how many), and what your long term goal is, but all that should be planned and thought of before you start accepting people. Make sure you know what non-profit fully means. Make sure that what you say is completely accurate, has well as having someway to reassure people of that. Many people have not meet you, know much about you, know much about what you are trying to start, which can be fine, but if (and since) that is the case here others have the right to be skeptical of what you are doing since none of what I just said is not provided to them.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 4, 2020)

This is a good idea, but getting sponsored shouldn't be your primary goal in cubing.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have submitted my application. I am very curious to see how this turns out!


----------



## gruuby (Feb 4, 2020)

I as well


----------



## brododragon (Feb 4, 2020)

Me too


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 5, 2020)

Plus in your YouTube video explaining how you met LNB films, the phrase ’low and behold‘ should be ‘lo and behold’. And at the end, it says ‘J’s Puzzkes’


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 5, 2020)

I made that animation. Thanks. Yes I worked on this with him and hope we can change all your opinions for the better. Thanks for the feedback. We will work on it. Thanks Again



Kit Clement said:


> I don't think we're trying to break down your intentions here, I think it's pretty clear that you are trying to help others achieve their goals and foster a community. I guess the main thing is that I'm not sure that you're offering something that can actually help people achieve those goals, which could let down people you are trying to help.
> 
> On another note, a non-profit is not a term for anything that isn't making a profit, it's a specific type of legal entity that is recognized by governments through a lengthy application. I'm not trying to say that you're trying to make a profit, it's just that you aren't legally recognized as a non-profit.



Thanks Mr. Klement



BenChristman1 said:


> I have submitted my application. I am very curious to see how this turns out!



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



brododragon said:


> Me too



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nuuk cuber said:


> I as well



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 6, 2020)

I think this can be a good idea and I am interested to see if it works!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 6, 2020)

hey, what time does the fastest person on your team average?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

Sub 20


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 6, 2020)

If I were to be sponsored by this company per se, would I recieve the same benefits as a sponsored under any cube store? Such as helping with my travel to competitions and cubes free of charge?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

Well, not really. We would be helping you to get to your goal of sponsorship from a much bigger tubing company. So we kind of is like mentors.


Please email these emails for support. Thank you.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 6, 2020)

Not to be rude or anything, but you might want to get a little faster before you can help people get faster. Most of the people who are trying to get sponsored are probably already sub 10.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 6, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Sub 20


so you claim that you can help someone "reach their goal if it's 5 seconds." But you don't have anyone faster than sub 20. If I sign up, should I expect some sub 20 kids to help me get sub 8?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

That was a hypothetical statement, as WeCube is in its early stages. That means we will be able to get better over time. Also when we have more team members, there will be some who can more help you than just the two of us are able to at the moment

Thanks for your worries. 

---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 6, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> That was a hypothetical statement, as WeCube is in its early stages. That means we will be able to get better over time. Also when we have more team members, there will be some who can more help you than just the two of us are able to at the moment
> 
> Thanks for your worries.
> 
> ...


Ahh I see.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 6, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> so you claim that you can help someone "reach their goal if it's 5 seconds." But you don't have anyone faster than sub 20. If I sign up, should I expect some sub 20 kids to help me get sub 8?


Not saying it applies in this case but...

Theoretically, one need not be fast to help someone get to sub-8. That's what coaches are for and do. Happens all the time in other sports. The greatest coach of all-time in professional hockey - Scotty Bowman - never rose above juniors in hockey, yet was able to successfully coach some of the greatest players ever.

In my own case, I coached someone who is a lot faster than me in preparation for US Nationals. I was able to assist her and she improved from that session.

So, yeah, it's possible. Theoretically.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Not saying it applies in this case but...
> 
> Theoretically, one need not be fast to help someone get to sub-8. That's what coaches are for and do. Happens all the time in other sports. The greatest coach of all-time in professional hockey - Scotty Bowman - never rose above juniors in hockey, yet was able to successfully coach some of the greatest players ever.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your insight, it is very helpful!


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Not saying it applies in this case but...
> 
> Theoretically, one need not be fast to help someone get to sub-8. That's what coaches are for and do. Happens all the time in other sports. The greatest coach of all-time in professional hockey - Scotty Bowman - never rose above juniors in hockey, yet was able to successfully coach some of the greatest players ever.
> 
> ...





LNB Films said:


> Thank you for your insight, it is very helpful!
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> ...


There's also the saying: "Those who can't do, teach."

Also, when will I get information about my application?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

Thank you for lifting us up!


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> There's also the saying: "Those who can't do, teach."


lol I'm not saying that you guys can't be good at cubing, that kind of came out wrong.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

It's okay


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 6, 2020)

to all that have submitted applications, We have accepted one of you and the rest are to be decided do not be discouraged this is not something that is easy work thanks for your patience and good luck.

lol hey luke 

Co-founder of WeCubeTeam.

Jack Koets


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

Whomever it was should've gotten an email. 


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## ProStar (Feb 6, 2020)

Who got accepted? (I'm not expecting Lukas or Jack to answer, just wondering if the person who got accepted wanted to say so)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 6, 2020)

I applied!


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you! By the way, four applicants are now under review. Please remember to put the country/state you live in, not specifics, for more help in our decisions. We are also looking for cubers in the UK. So please apply if you live there. Not to discourage anyone by that statement though. Once again, Thank you for your support. 


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 7, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Thank you! By the way, four applicants are now under review. Please remember to put the country/state you live in, not specifics, for more help in our decisions. We are also looking for cubers in the UK. So please apply if you live there. Not to discourage anyone by that statement though. Once again, Thank you for your support.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> ...


I didn't see a place to put in what state I live in...


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 7, 2020)

If you would like to donate to Wecube any donations are being accepted. please send pm for more details. 
All applications have been looked at and we have accepted one of them 5-6 others are still to be contacted thanks again for your patience



WeCubeTeam Co-Founder

Jack Koets


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh, my bad. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 8, 2020)

The website now has a member page to see if you have been accepted.
If you want to know why you were turned down it is probably because we didn't want to start with too many people at the start.
Please read the note on the member page it is important.
pm for more questions. we are still accepting applications for now. 

Thanks to all.
Website

There is a new page on our website called Members. it shows the latest members.
please read the note on the page it is very important.
keep cubing 
wecubeteam.weebly.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 8, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> There is a new page on our website called Members. it shows the latest members.
> please read the note on the page it is very important.
> keep cubing
> wecubeteam.weebly.com
> ...


‘Please note; next time we want look over the applications you will have another chance at being part of the team. hang in there you still could be part of our team. Thanks to all that applied and keep cubing. Check back in about three weeks to see if you have become a memeber. ;-)‘

Missed out a ‘to’ in the middle of want and look. Hang should have a capital. Member not Memeber. .

EDIT: In the application form, apart should be a part. Sorry for being a total grammar Nazi lol.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 8, 2020)

So if we're unwilling to share personal info like our name or our location we aren't allowed to apply ?
As far as I know, you're just hackers.


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> So if we're unwilling to share personal info like our name or our location we aren't allowed to apply ?
> As far as I know, you're just hackers.





LNB Films said:


> Please remember to put the country/state you live in, not specifics


The only information they are asking for is your name, which if you are wanting to join a speedcubing team like the Cubicle's you would also have to submit and your country/state. If you have been to a competition your name is in the WCA's database already and therefore there is no need to hack it. Even if you haven't competed you can't do much when you have a name without the social security number or an address or something else entirely. They are not asking for your specific location, just the general area, so if you get hacked it is because you gave more information than what they asked for.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

The Cubing Fanatic said:


> The only information they are asking for is your name



The form wants name, phone number, and email. And Cubicle and SCS have been proven to be reliable, you haven't(yet)


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> The form wants name, phone number, and email. And Cubicle and SCS have been proven to be reliable, you haven't(yet)


They only want an Email which is obvious because they need a way to contact the people.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> They only want an Email which is obvious because they need a way to contact the people.



email and name make sense


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Feb 8, 2020)

I would just like to clarify the fact that giving your phone number is optional. You don't have to give it if you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

The Cubing Fanatic said:


> I would just like to clarify the fact that giving your phone number is optional. You don't have to give it if you feel uncomfortable.



Oh, I though they were all required. My mistake


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 8, 2020)

Name they don't really need, and you can use PMs on this website instead of emails.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 8, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> ( yes you do get a jacket.)


Just out of curiosity, what do the jackets look like?


----------



## Mody (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow I have been accepted


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 9, 2020)

I got accepted! Now what?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 9, 2020)

So.. I got accepted,, but what happens now?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 9, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> So if we're unwilling to share personal info like our name or our location we aren't allowed to apply ?
> As far as I know, you're just hackers.



It's fine, just use a pen name, and just remember it, because that is what we'll call you by. Thanks. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## ProStar (Feb 9, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> It's fine, just use a pen name, and just remember it, because that is what we'll call you by. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



Why do you ask for email and phone?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 9, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I got accepted! Now what?





Owen Morrison said:


> So.. I got accepted,, but what happens now?





Mody said:


> Wow I have been accepted



We will text you on google hangouts/gmail, (your preference) for videos that will helps us coach you. We will soon have everything else up and running!



ProStar said:


> Why do you ask for email and phone?



So we can contact you for acceptance, and coaching, plus much more. Thank you for asking.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 9, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> So we can contact you for acceptance, and coaching, plus much more. Thank you for asking.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



What's wrong with PMs? Also, out of curiosity, what do you and @JackJack13 average?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 9, 2020)

I avg around sub-30s. Know full pll, some ill and. WV, he avgs sub-20s. Please don't let those times discourage you though. We are getting faster every day. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## ProStar (Feb 9, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I avg around sub-30s. Know full pll, some ill and. WV, he avgs sub-20s. Please don't let those times discourage you though. We are getting faster every day.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



I'm just sort of confused as to how you and jack will teach someone like @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison, both of whom average sub-10


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 9, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I avg around sub-30s. Know full pll, some ill and. WV, he avgs sub-20s. Please don't let those times discourage you though. We are getting faster every day.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


Do you accept ZZ users ?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm just sort of confused as to how you and jack will teach someone like @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison, both of whom average sub-10



We will teach them new sub-sets that they may not know. 



WarriorCatCuber said:


> Do you accept ZZ users ?



Yes, we do. We accept any method. Although we may not know them, we are very willing to learn them.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 9, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> We will teach them new sub-sets that they may not know.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



(I'm going to keep using the Owen & Micah Morrison as examples because they both got accepted)

They both know 2lll, and it's almost certain that they know other subsets. You wouldn't be able to teach him a subset any better than he could teach himself, especially considering their experience


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> (I'm going to keep using the Owen & Micah Morrison as examples because they both got accepted)
> 
> They both know 2lll, and it's almost certain that they know other subsets. You wouldn't be able to teach him a subset any better than he could teach himself, especially considering their experience



It is not just based off of 333, it is based on every WCA event. Which they might be bad at oll parity on 444. I'm very great at parties, and created my own variation of yau. If you want me to link it here, I will. Thanks. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> It is not just based off of 333, it is based on every WCA event. Which they might be bad at oll parity on 444. I'm very great at parties, and created my own variation of yau. If you want me to link it here, I will. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


I would like to see it!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 10, 2020)

lol I don't think I'm bad at oll parity (2.5 ish seconds). A variation of Yau would sound interesting. I wonder if it is good.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> lol I don't think I'm bad at oll parity (2.5 ish seconds). A variation of Yau would sound interesting. I wonder if it is good.




It is basically yau, but you do all the centers before starting any edges. It was just an example from what I started, ”bad at oll parity.”


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> It is basically yau, but you do all the centers before starting any edges. It was just an example from what I started, ”bad at oll parity.”
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


Isn't that called Reduction? Or are you using Reduction with 3x2x3 edge pairing?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> Isn't that called Reduction? Or are you using Reduction with 3x2x3 edge pairing?



I still do white cross first and then 3-2-3


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> It is basically yau, but you do all the centers before starting any edges. It was just an example from what I started, ”bad at oll parity.”
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



Thats what I do: Centers, Cross, 3-2-3, 3x3

It's worse that Yau, although it is faster when first switching from redux.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Thats what I do: Centers, Cross, 3-2-3, 3x3
> 
> It's worse that Yau, although it is faster when first switching from redux.



Thank you For the info.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Thank you For the info.



I also suggested this recently, that's the only reason I know lol


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> It is basically yau, but you do all the centers before starting any edges. It was just an example from what I started, ”bad at oll parity.”
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


The guy who's supposed to help people get faster is the type of guy who doesn't want to commit to the switch from reduction to yau so he uses an in between method that's worse than either of the real methods. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

Actually, it is not. It is more Yau-like then reduction. So yeah._* I also know full yau*_, but thought this was quicker.


Ronxu said:


> The guy who's supposed to help people get faster is the type of guy who doesn't want to commit to the switch from reduction to yau so he uses an in between method that's worse than either of the real methods. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Actually, it is not. It is more Yau-like then reduction. So yeah. I also know full yau, but thought this was quicker.



Yeah, it's quicker for me rn also, because I haven't practiced Yau that much and am slow at the cross step. With practice though, Yau will definitely get you further. (I'm waiting to switch because I have a comp coming up soon)


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yeah, it's quicker for me rn also, because I haven't practiced Yau that much and am slow at the cross step. With practice though, Yau will definitely get you further. (I'm waiting to switch because I have a comp coming up soon)



The cross step is quicker for me than 323. That is why I use it.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> The cross step is quicker for me than 323. That is why I use it.



I'm talking about cross for Yau, where after F2C you make 3 cross edges


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm talking about cross for Yau, where after F2C you make 3 cross edges



Same.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Same.



I think we're misunderstanding each other, Yau has both cross and 3-2-3, Redux-Yau mix has a step where you do redux edge pairing to make a cross then 3-2-3


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think we're misunderstanding each other, Yau has both cross and 3-2-3, Redux-Yau mix has a step where you do redux edge pairing to make a cross then 3-2-3



I do full cross first for mixture. In full you, I do three cross edges.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I do full cross first for mixture. In full you, I do three cross edges.



You do all centers, all cross edges, 3-2-3, correct?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

Correct. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



In Yau, you do 2 centers, 3 cross edges, final centers, last cross edge, 3-2-3, 3x3


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

I know full yau, just refuse to do it. 

I just solved using full yau, it really cut down my time. You should learn it. 

Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 10, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I know full yau, just refuse to do it.
> 
> I just solved using full yau, it really cut down my time. You should learn it.
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



Top 10 anime betrayals


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> (I'm going to keep using the Owen & Micah Morrison as examples because they both got accepted)
> 
> They both know 2lll, and it's almost certain that they know other subsets. You wouldn't be able to teach him a subset any better than he could teach himself, especially considering their experience


There is the fact that we also teach good practicing habits as well just because somebody is faster then someone else doesn't mean they know everything but yes you are right it does seem odd


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 11, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> There is the fact that we also teach good practicing habits as well just because somebody is faster then someone else doesn't mean they know everything but yes you are right it does seem odd



Correct.


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone who has been accepted please send me a pm. I will put us all in a conversation. We are finally ready to start......that sounded way weirder after typing lol


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 11, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> Well hello luke



Well hello Jack, thought you were going to sleep. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 11, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Well hello Jack, thought you were going to sleep.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


and now that makes everything worse I was but it was too bright in my room
also, how did our co-founder of wecube blah blah blah stuff get added to our posts automatically


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 11, 2020)

> just because somebody is faster then someone else doesn't mean they know everything



This is true, but you also need to address the other side of this, that you guys have something to offer.

Personally, as a sub 10 solver, if I were looking for a coach, I'd be looking for someone who has done a significant amount of work or research in areas I'm unfamiliar with. For example, I would consider working with someone if they

- Have analyzed many solves of top cubers and understand what makes them fast (and what they do wrong): fingertricks, solutions, techniques etc.
- Have a deep understanding of more advanced techniques. For example: pseudoslotting, ROLL/JOLL, xcrosses, multislotting
- Have a lot of competition experience, and can give practical advice on how to perform better at comps
- Have done a lot of work optimizing an algset, such as ZBLL. This is not easy to do - it requires testing a lot of alternatives in order to find the fastest algs, and also finding algs either in alg sheets or using cube explorer. It's also often required to have correct fingertricks in order to compare algs fairly.
etc

My point is that I definitely think it's possible to coach someone who's slower than you, but you're going to need to offer something that they don't have. Chances are, it will take a lot of work to obtain this something. The stuff you've mentioned so far are all things I could just do myself without too much work.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> This is true, but you also need to address the other side of this, that you guys have something to offer.
> 
> Personally, as a sub 10 solver, if I were looking for a coach, I'd be looking for someone who has done a significant amount of work or research in areas I'm unfamiliar with. For example, I would consider working with someone if they
> 
> ...



To add to that, someone who has to be convinced in their own thread that using Yau on 4x4 instead of some butchered version of Yau because they didn't put in the time to practicing full Yau before doesn't seem to be the best person coaching someone on how to improve their practicing habits.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> To add to that, someone who has to be convinced in their own thread that using Yau on 4x4 instead of some butchered version of Yau because they didn't put in the time to practicing full Yau before doesn't seem to be the best person coaching someone on how to improve their practicing habits.



I do know full yau, and just started practicing it. Plus I wasn’t convinced; I already had the mindset to start using it in the future. I used to look up to you, but now, I’m not so sure. 



Tao Yu said:


> This is true, but you also need to address the other side of this, that you guys have something to offer.
> 
> Personally, as a sub 10 solver, if I were looking for a coach, I'd be looking for someone who has done a significant amount of work or research in areas I'm unfamiliar with. For example, I would consider working with someone if they
> 
> ...



I am optimizing CFOP, use x-cross when possible, and know some WV. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I am optimizing CFOP, use x-cross when possible, and know some WV.
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



This is good but it's quite vague, and the amount of work you have put into these things is really the more important thing here.

To take xcrosses as an example, if you did a comprehensive study of how Feliks finds xcrosses (from reconstructions of his solves at cubesolv.es), and found many of the patterns and ideas that allow him to do xcrosses so frequently, then I'd genuinely be interested in what you could teach me. But if it's just that you're trying to do xcrosses whenever you can see them in your solves, well, I already do that.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I do know full yau, and just started practicing it. Plus I wasn’t convinced; I already had the mindset to start using it in the future. I used to look up to you, but now, I’m not so sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you talk about knowing part of WV to the guy who learned full ZB in a couple months lol


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 12, 2020)

So the majority of your advice is just "learn algs?"


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 12, 2020)

Learning algs doesn't make you faster, efficient solving and applying the techniques into your solves is the key to speed. There's probably a reason why you're only sub 20 and I (and others in this thread) average an 11 global or sub 10.


----------



## David ep (Feb 12, 2020)

Ok guys people aren't going to get sponsored by sub 20 kids and you guys are acting like this is a proper company


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Feb 12, 2020)

i just want to be a part of this historic thread


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I used to look up to you, but now, I’m not so sure.



Top 5 anime betrayals


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 12, 2020)

MaikeruKonare said:


> i just want to be a part of this historic thread



Same


----------



## kubesolver (Feb 12, 2020)

To anyone who believed that they can get sponsorship at any speed after reading the first post in this thread:

Please read The Adventures of Pinocchio by Carlo Collodi.
Also please ask your parents (or google) "How to distinguish a get-rich-quick scheme from a genuine investment opportunity"?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> This is good but it's quite vague, and the amount of work you have put into these things is really the more important thing here.
> 
> To take xcrosses as an example, if you did a comprehensive study of how Feliks finds xcrosses (from reconstructions of his solves at cubesolv.es), and found many of the patterns and ideas that allow him to do xcrosses so frequently, then I'd genuinely be interested in what you could teach me. But if it's just that you're trying to do xcrosses whenever you can see them in your solves, well, I already do that.



Thank you for your feedback on this. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 12, 2020)

MaikeruKonare said:


> i just want to be a part of this historic thread





TheDubDubJr said:


> Same


Same here


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

weatherman223 said:


> Learning algs doesn't make you faster, efficient solving and applying the techniques into your solves is the key to speed. There's probably a reason why you're only sub 20 and I (and others in this thread) average an 11 global or sub 10.



True, but we focus on more than that. We also focus on habits of errors in algs. 



David ep said:


> Ok guys people aren't going to get sponsored by sub 20 kids and you guys are acting like this is a proper company



What do you think we can work on then/what ideas do you have?


----------



## icarneiro (Feb 12, 2020)

This thread is epic!!
Hahahahahah


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> To anyone who believed that they can get sponsorship at any speed after reading the first post in this thread:
> 
> Please read The Adventures of Pinocchio by Carlo Collodi.
> Also please ask your parents (or google) "How to distinguish a get-rich-quick scheme from a genuine investment opportunity"?



We are not in for money. We have made nothing. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

@Mody what is your average? I'm wondering because the two other people who got accepted are both sub-10, and if you are fast as well then it makes "get sponsored at any speed" seem suspicious(still wouldn't be proof though)


----------



## kubesolver (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> We are not in for money. We have made nothing.


I didn't say that you're in it for money. Also there is absolutely nothing wrong in being in something for the money. Nor is making money or trying to make money wrong.

What is wrong is making a thread "If you're wondering how to get sponsored at any speed here is how:" and then not saying how (or actually saying vague "join us!")
It's wrong to promise the impossible (get sponsored at any speed)
It's wrong to promise things you can't deliver (offering valuable coaching to sub-10 people)
It's mildly wrong to multi-account to bump your advertisment.
and it doesn't look good to make one-liner replies in other threads just so that your "Founder of blablabla" signature is visible all over the place.

You should only go public with this kind of "too good to be true" offer to the community if you have a proven record that you can get anyone sponsored or coach anyone to get really good at cubing.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 12, 2020)

And once again; sponsorship SHOULD NOT be your goal in cubing.


----------



## G2013 (Feb 12, 2020)

How can you help me with 3BLD?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> I didn't say that you're in it for money. Also there is absolutely nothing wrong in being in something for the money. Nor is making money or trying to make money wrong.
> 
> What is wrong is making a thread "If you're wondering how to get sponsored at any speed here is how:" and then not saying how (or actually saying vague "join us!")
> It's wrong to promise the impossible (get sponsored at any speed)
> ...



One: this is two different people working together. Two: I reply to other threads to help, not spread the word. I other words, I'm just like you. Why are you trying to ”bar” me from doing what everyone else does on this forum, but without a signiture like mine. You do have good points though. Three: I didn't make this thread. I wouldn't of named it that. I am just a Co-Founder. I would've named it: WeCubeTeam: The Cubing Team for New Cubers to the Community to be Helped! Once again, thank you for your criticism. 




G2013 said:


> How can you help me with 3BLD?



I am sorry, this is one thing that we don't know, but would be very willing to learn. Thank you. 



BradyCubes08 said:


> And once again; sponsorship SHOULD NOT be your goal in cubing.



Your right. We are really trying to get new cubes to get to the point where they can get sponsored.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 12, 2020)

do you have any advice for a sub 9 solver to become color neutral other than the obvious self-explanatory stuff?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Your right. We are really trying to get new cubes to get to the point where they can get sponsored.



Your saying he's right about sponsorships not being a main goal, and then saying you want to help them get sponsored.



LNB Films said:


> I am sorry, this is one thing that we don't know, but would be very willing to learn. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



So you can learn how to do 3BLD and immediately be able to help someone who averages 22?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> do you have any advice for a sub 9 solver to become color neutral other than the obvious self-explanatory stuff?


Yes actually, try blind solving



ProStar said:


> Your saying he's right about sponsorships not being a main goal, and then saying you want to help them get sponsored.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can learn how to do 3BLD and immediately be able to help someone who averages 22?



Not really, I would need to practice, in a hunch. Not already fast cubers, but newer slower cubers. There are other things we can help faster ones with. I know I sound contradictary, but trust me y’all, please. We just want to help the community!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Your saying he's right about sponsorships not being a main goal, and then saying you want to help them get sponsored.


this is flawed logic my main goal in cubing is not to be sub 15 on sq1 but that doesn't mean if someone offered me help to get sub 15 on sq1 I would probably still say yes


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Not really, i would need to practice, in a hunch. Not already fast cumbersome, but newer slower cumbersome. There are other things we can help faster ones with. I know I sound contradictary, but trust me y’all, please. We just want to help the community!



How would you teach @G2013 whatever the heck you do to improve at 3-style when you just recently learned the event and probably just do OP? He/She's spent wayyy more time practicing and learning about BLD than you have, and there's really not much you could offer him/her than "practice and make sure you're fast at all the 3-Style algs". (I'm saying this as someone who recently learned BLD and am at the same level you'd be if you learned BLD to help someone get faster at it)


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> How would you teach @G2013 whatever the heck you do to improve at 3-style when you just recently learned the event and probably just do OP? He/She's spent wayyy more time practicing and learning about BLD than you have, and there's really not much you could offer him/her than "practice and make sure you're fast at all the 3-Style algs". (I'm saying this as someone who recently learned BLD and am at the same level you'd be if you learned BLD to help someone get faster at it)



It takes effort. You are correct. But later on, I could maybe just maybe be able to help somewhat. Just cause we are worse, doesn't mean we can't help. If you were in my shoes, you would feel the pressure to answer right away. It gets hard when almost everyone is against you. Good point though. Thank you.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Yes actually, try blind solving



You don't know how to do BLD but recommend it for becoming color neutral on 3x3? That's alarming even if the advice made any sense.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> You don't know how to do BLD but recommend it for becoming color neutral on 3x3? That's alarming even if the advice made any sense.




It makes since because if you cannot see the cubes colours, then you will slowly become used to not caring about them in non-blind solves. I may be wrong, but just because this sounds like a scam, what would you be saying when someone who is supposedly sub-8 for example, and you didn’t know it actually was a scam, instead of this thread being here. Just think about that for a minute.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> It makes since because if you cannot see the cubes colours, then you will slowly become used to not caring about them in non-blind solves. I may be wrong, but just because this sounds like a scam, what would you be saying when someone who is supposedly sub-8 for example, and you didn’t know it actually was a scam, instead of this thread being here. Just think about that for a minute.


I don’t understand this can you please try and re-phrase it.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> I don’t understand this can you please try and re-phrase it.



Which part?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 12, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> do you have any advice for a sub 9 solver to become color neutral other than the obvious self-explanatory stuff?


I’m experimenting with the process using something I’ve not seen anyone talk about which is corner neutrality. What I’m doing is picking one corner, which for me is the red green white corner, and working on cross for those colors so you can do a cross on one side of the 3 sets of opposites. I wonder if this is the better compromise between single cross and CN


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

This is so depressing. When people are trying to help, this happens.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 12, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> I don’t understand this can you please try and re-phrase it.


I would personally not rely on this. I guarantee you that doing blind will not help with becoming CN. The first reason why is in blind you pick a fixed orientation to solve from so it’s essentially no different from having a fixed cross color you always solve. And then secondly, and more importantly, the way blind is solved is completely different from normal speed solving methods so the skills in blind wouldn’t translate. If you think about it, the only difference between single cross, dual cross, corner neutral, or full CN is what color patterns you can recognize. You’re not changing anything else. No change to your solving method, fingertricks, etc. So you’re just recognizing the same patterns with different colors



LNB Films said:


> It makes since because if you cannot see the cubes colours, then you will slowly become used to not caring about them in non-blind solves. I may be wrong, but just because this sounds like a scam, what would you be saying when someone who is supposedly sub-8 for example, and you didn’t know it actually was a scam, instead of this thread being here. Just think about that for a minute.


Even if it is a scam, they still had the skill to be sub-8 to provide merit. Without merit, it’s very hard to make other people trust you. You need to try to help those who are receptive and let your work speak for itself instead of offering vague statements. That’s the only way people are going to be receptive in the long term


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

Maybe the phrasing of this thread title and some things in your website just need to be changed - they’re kind of starting an argument...
The bit about ’What do you get from joining the team’ probably needs a bit of work - ’faster times’ those don’t come with joining teams, they come with practise. I do get the new friends bit, and depending on other people’s opinions, maybe you could list exactly how you’re going to get people sponsored, instead of just saying ‘You will be sponsored!’. Mention your times in that info box too, maybe say ‘we can definitely help out all people above our times, and maybe even show faster people some new tricks!’ Such as showing efficient XCross blockbuilding to a sub 15 person who has never experimented with this at all, or showing a new way to do the T OLL, etc.
tl;dr I think the wording needs to be changed a little.

Also, maybe check out this:


PetrusQuber said:


> ‘Please note; next time we want look over the applications you will have another chance at being part of the team. hang in there you still could be part of our team. Thanks to all that applied and keep cubing. Check back in about three weeks to see if you have become a memeber. ;-)‘
> 
> Missed out a ‘to’ in the middle of want and look. Hang should have a capital. Member not Memeber. .
> 
> EDIT: In the application form, apart should be a part. Sorry for being a total grammar Nazi lol.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> It makes since because if you cannot see the cubes colours, then you will slowly become used to not caring about them in non-blind solves.



This statement makes it clear that you don't understand what methods are actually used in blindfolded events. It's not just CFOP with your eyes closed, there are specific methods developed for blind solving, which don't translate to sighted solving in the way you describe.



LNB Films said:


> I may be wrong, but just because this sounds like a scam, what would you be saying when someone who is supposedly sub-8 for example, and you didn’t know it actually was a scam, instead of this thread being here. Just think about that for a minute.



I have not once in this thread called you out for being a scam. My first post questioned what your group actually offered to their members:



Kit Clement said:


> On top of that, I don't even know what this service can offer anyone.
> 
> Coaching? Do you have any proven track record of improving one's performance? Do you have times that are considered world class yourself that can even get anyone to that level?
> 
> ...



I never questioned your desire to help people, and I think that's admirable. But you have to also realize that you might just not have the resources or experience to help people in the way you want. That's been the focus of any criticism I've posted here, not on your intentions, but the actual cubing-related posts that you've made. 

If this team were run by a sub-8 cuber, I'd likely still have questions like the ones Tao Yu brought up regarding coaching. Additionally, much would also depend on whether that sub-8 cuber was sponsored themselves or not. If they had a prestigious sponsorship (MoYu, Gan, Cubicle, SCS, etc.), then I'd imagine they have a lot to say about the process it takes to get a sponsorship, as well as what those companies are looking for. There are tons of fast cubers out there, but a lot of them bring nothing of value to the companies they could potentially sponsor for a variety of reasons (no personality or abrasive personality, minimal social media presence, etc.).

Being fast alone does not make one a good coach, but it's obviously highly correlated with more cubing knowledge and experience with techniques that got them to that speed. Of course, it could be that they used bad techniques and compensated that with innate skill, and they also might just be trash at teaching others. But if someone wants to be a coach for another cuber without that level of speed, that person has a lot more to prove about their abilities to coach, simply because the experience and skill isn't quite there yet. That doesn't mean a slower cuber can't be a coach, but in your case, there are some glaring issues in the advice you've shared on this thread that reveals that you probably don't have the experience to coach someone up to the caliber of a cuber with a prestigious sponsorship. 

Sorry if that's harsh, but I'm just calling it how I see it.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 12, 2020)

I think @LNB Films probably meant blind solving just the cross? At least I think that advice would make more sense in this context. Other than that, I agree with Kit.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> Even if it is a scam, they still had the skill to be sub-8 to provide merit. Without merit, it’s very hard to make other people trust you. You need to try to help those who are receptive and let your work speak for itself instead of offering vague statements. That’s the only way people are going to be receptive in the long term



I meant that it turned out that they were not sub 8.



Kit Clement said:


> This statement makes it clear that you don't understand what methods are actually used in blindfolded events. It's not just CFOP with your eyes closed, there are specific methods developed for blind solving, which don't translate to sighted solving in the way you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, just provided an example, not specifically calling you out. I’m just upset that it seems Luke the whole forum is against me. Please forgive me senpai


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm just going throw an idea out there. What if you guys got some sub-8 Cubers for coaching?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 12, 2020)

I am not quite sub 8 yet but I average around 9.5-10.5 seconds, I could help with coaching.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 12, 2020)

I really do not think arguing anymore is a good idea. I agree with @kitclement and will change the thread title.
This is a team as a team we help others grow. even those outside of our "team" I am upset that I have created this argument.
the best part of cubing is the community I think we can all agree with that. I see I have put an idea to the world in an unfair way. therefore I must correct my mistake but before I do that I must apologize for making WeCubeTeam sound more than it is I hope in the future it will grow but for now I will change the way I go about this in order to stop the arguing. I am sorry for saying its a sponsorship it's not. it is a way to get you there with a community that has your back. I hope that you all can see that I mean every word I am saying with all of my heart my cube-shaped heart.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> I really do not think arguing anymore is a good idea. I agree with @kitclement and will change the thread title.
> This is a team as a team we help others grow. even those outside of our "team" I am upset that I have created this argument.
> the best part of cubing is the community I think we can all agree with that. I see I have put an idea to the world in an unfair way. therefore I must correct my mistake but before I do that I must apologize for making WeCubeTeam sound more than it is I hope in the future it will grow but for now I will change the way I go about this in order to stop the arguing. I am sorry for saying its a sponsorship it's not. it is a way to get you there with a community that has your back. I hope that you all can see that I mean every word I am saying with all of my heart my cube-shaped heart.


I'm not trying to argue, purely making a suggestion.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 12, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'm not trying to argue, purely making a suggestion.


I never said you did


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> I never said you did


Oh ok I thought you were directly responding to me. Anyway, how do you like my idea.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 12, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Oh ok I thought you were directly responding to me. Anyway, how do you like my idea.


Idk there are sub 8 cubers in wecube


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> Idk there are sub 8 cubers in wecube


I’m saying recruit them as staff. Also, @Owen Morrison says few could help.

Note: sub-10 is probably good enough


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> My brother might help coach he is sub 9.


yeah sure I'll help coach if it doesn't take too much of my time.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 14, 2020)

there will be an update to the website with member information and all that.
we will have 3 branches core team co founders and members you can be part of the core team if you would like


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 14, 2020)

what does being a part of the core team involve?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 15, 2020)

What do they all mean and involve?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> what does being a part of the core team involve?





Owen Morrison said:


> What do they all mean and involve?



I really do not know. I’ll ask him. One moment please!


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 16, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I really do not know. I’ll ask him. One moment please!


 my conversation with another member


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 16, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Top 10 anime betrayals


lol 
Also i sent you a pm titled WeCube its not what you think just read it please its important.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 18, 2020)

What a mess


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 18, 2020)

Matt11111 said:


> What a mess


How


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks Owen


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

Wait... The team that sponsors people got sponsored? What's next, team Gan getting sponsored by QiYi?


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wait... The team that sponsors people got sponsored? What's next, team Gan getting sponsored by QiYi?


we help people get faster to get sponsored


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

I'll film an Ao5 and I'll apply, I'm impressed.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I'll film an Ao5 and I'll apply, I'm impressed.


Much Thanks


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

WeCube is moving!


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 19, 2020)

The sponsorship application page on that site says they only sponsor UK-based cubers, which none of you guys seem to be.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 19, 2020)

Matt11111 said:


> The sponsorship application page on that site says they only sponsor UK-based cubers, which none of you guys seem to be.


Wait then how are they sponsored?


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wait then how are they sponsored?


I seriously doubt they are


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> How



Yeah, how?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 19, 2020)

Matt11111 said:


> I seriously doubt they are



How come their discount code works?


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> How come their discount code works?
> View attachment 11419


Hahahah thanks


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 19, 2020)

Matt11111 said:


> The sponsorship application page on that site says they only sponsor UK-based cubers, which none of you guys seem to be.


We are not sponsoring an individual cuber we are sponsoring the group in the hope that it can be mutually beneficial.
Growing a cube store is quite hard so we need agreements like this. While the people running this aren't exactly fast speedcubers, this is a nice idea that we would like to support.


----------



## kubesolver (Feb 19, 2020)

Being sponsored can mean a lot of things.
Are you willing to share how good is this sponsorship deal? On a scale from 0-10 where
0 = we can buy cubes at discount price
1 = we're getting a little % of sales generated by our referral code
...
10 = we're being paid flights, accommodation and decent pocket money for overseas tournaments


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 19, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> Being sponsored can mean a lot of things.
> Are you willing to share how good is this sponsorship deal? On a scale from 0-10 where
> 0 = we can buy cubes at discount price
> 1 = we're getting a little % of sales generated by our referral code
> ...


0, we only offer a discount code that they can advertise, they are a not for profit so we can't be expected to support them financially.


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 19, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> 0, we only offer a discount code that they can advertise, they are a not for profit so we can't be expected to support them financially.


What do they get out of advertising your discount code?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

Ronxu said:


> What do they get out of advertising your discount code?


We advertise them in our videos and website!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> We advertise them in our videos and website!



But what do you get?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> But what do you get?



They will be advertising us, so we can both grow, since we at both decently new.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

So it isn't much of a sponsorship, just two parties agreeing to advertise each other


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 19, 2020)

So what I’m gathering above is this isn’t a “sponsorship” but more of a scheme to advertise a discount code?

Look up the definition of “exploitation”


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

weatherman223 said:


> So what I’m gathering above is this isn’t a “sponsorship” but more of a scheme to advertise a discount code?
> 
> Look up the definition of “exploitation”


No, it is to help each other grow as a partnership, it is nothing about a “code”, this thread was created way before WeCubeTeam, became sponsored. anyway, thank. You for your worries! There is nothing to worry about though! There is even a thread for discount codes, for a different cubing store, so yeah. Thanks again though!


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 20, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> No, it is to help each other grow as a partnership, it is nothing about a “code”, this thread was created way before WeCubeTeam, became sponsored. anyway, thank. You for your worries! There is nothing to worry about though! There is even a thread for discount codes, for a different cubing store, so yeah. Thanks again though!


There was originally a different thread specifically announcing the sponsorship, but it was merged into this one.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh, I did not know that. Thank you. anyway, this thread was still before the sponsorship nevertheless, but thank you again.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 22, 2020)

update: wecube to move to new website by the end of Sunday new email for luke and I also .
Thanks to speedcubing.org for ideas


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2020)

Today is Monday. Lol it is not done.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Could I submit a screen name instead of my actual name if I wanted?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks Owen


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes, you can. Just remember it because that is what we will all call you.



Are you a staff member? Also thanks


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am a part of the core team, so pretty much.


Actually that makes you 100% staff

Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> Actually that makes you 100% staff
> 
> Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk



This is your HW? Lol


----------



## brododragon (Feb 25, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> Actually that makes you 100% staff
> 
> Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk





LNB Films said:


> This is your HW? Lol


Is that a computer code for your school?


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

It is his phone. I know it sounds weird. I think your talking about his sig.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 26, 2020)

I would like to point out that, even though you're non-profit, you could get still paided. The average CEO of a non profit organization gets 120,000 USD a year. While I know you're not getting anywhere close to this number, you should still get paid by Britcubes.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I would like to point out that, even though you're non-profit, you could get still paided. The average CEO of a non profit organization gets 120,000 USD a year. While I know you're not getting anywhere close to this number, you should still get paid by Britcubes.


All that money the non-profit organization gets goes to paying employees and renting rooms and stuff like that.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> All that money the non-profit organization gets goes to paying employees and renting rooms and stuff like that.


That's what I'm saying. They work for the organization, and therefore be able to get paid enough to make a living.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That's what I'm saying. They work for the organization, and therefore be able to get paid enough to make a living.


The employees get money, but the people who own the organization don't. Jack and Luke don't need money to keep this thing going.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> The employees get money, but the people who own the organization don't. Jack and Luke don't need money to keep this thing going.



The CEO does, all they need to do is appoint themselves CEO and COO, then establish a board consisting of themselves and maybe a staff member or two


----------



## brododragon (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> The CEO does, all they need to do is appoint themselves CEO and COO, then establish a board consisting of themselves and maybe a staff member or two


That’s my thinking. And besides, it’s not officially a non profit.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

These guys don't need money, they're young teenagers who live with their family.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> These guys don't need money, they're young teenagers who live with their family.


But in a couple years, they'd probably need a job.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> These guys don't need money, they're young teenagers who live with their family.



This is just theoretical thinking



brododragon said:


> But in a couple years, they'd probably need a job.



And that's why McDonalds exist


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

brododragon said:


> But in a couple years, they'd probably need a job.


So you're saying that their job should be getting a ton of money from a store sponsoring their "business" that they need 0$ to run per year !?


----------



## brododragon (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> So you're saying that their job should be getting a ton of money from a store sponsoring their "business" that they need 0$ to run per year !?


No, but money is money


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 27, 2020)

As I said a long time ago in this thread, you aren't a non-profit in the USA until you apply for 501(c)(3) status with the US government. If they were making any money, the money being made would be considered a sole proprietorship of whoever received the money. But that doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 27, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> As I said a long time ago in this thread, you aren't a non-profit in the USA until you apply for 501(c)(3) status with the US government. If they were making any money, the money being made would be considered a sole proprietorship of whoever received the money. But that doesn't appear to be the case.


I acknowledged that.


brododragon said:


> And besides, it’s not officially a non profit.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 27, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> As I said a long time ago in this thread, you aren't a non-profit in the USA until you apply for 501(c)(3) status with the US government. If they were making any money, the money being made would be considered a sole proprietorship of whoever received the money. But that doesn't appear to be the case.



We know that, but thank you anyway! I don’t know how people keep thinking this though...


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm guessing in the future our partnership with speedcubing.org will become bigger but for now we are greatful for what we have

Sorry for the odd sig its because of my android

Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk


----------



## JackJack13 (Mar 2, 2020)

I am almost finished with the new website.
the only thing I have to add is....the page with all the information on all the wca events. each event will have the following info; top cube at low mid and high price ranges, algs, metheds, mental practice tips, physical practice tips. 

WeCube has changed a bit yes there is still a team, but I want to give people information on cubing that can help them be better. 
yes I know I'm not the greatest cuber in the world but I do know a lot about the human brain and how it affects cubing.
the entire wecube site is based on this; 

"With physical practice you can train your body to be good.

With mental practice you can train your mind to be great.

With both you train yourself to be unstoppable."

-Jack Koets

before I finish the website I want some information from you about events I do not have a ton of knowledge about like big cubes >5x5x5 squan bld etc.
once I have the rest of the info/tips I need I will start adding pages to the website if what I'm saying is confusing just ask.
send a pm or comment with your info.

new website. here


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice! Looks a lot neater.
’
So we wanted to get OUR GOALS written and out in fornt of everyone. HERE they are below. Please let me know if you have suggestions on ADDING or changing our Stated Community Goals.

Thanks Everyone.

- Luke



Statistics Goal:
We want every cuber to be able to achieve their personal statistic goal, no matter if it is five seconds, or finally breaking that 1 minute time.

So we wanted to get OUR GOALS written and out in front of everyone. HERE they are below. Please let me know if you have suggestions on ADDING or changing our Stated Community Goals.s improve. We want members to share new algorithms and new methods during this process.ogether to find new algorithms and new methods during this process.



So we wanted to get OUR GOALS written and out in front of everyone. HERE they are below. Please let me know if you have suggestions on ADDING or changing our Stated Community Goals.s improve. We want members to share new algorithims and new methods during this process.

Outreach Goal
We want new cubers to be accepted into the community, to be able to tell other cubers about our team, and to not just help more cubers to reach their goals, but to organize local get togethers of people interested in learning from each other.’

You say ‘So we wanted to get OUR goals written...’ 3 times lol. And there’s a few typos there.

I’ll go through the entire thing later


----------



## JackJack13 (Mar 2, 2020)

Those are place holders

Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk


----------



## LNBFilms (Mar 2, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> I am almost finished with the new website.
> the only thing I have to add is....the page with all the information on all the wca events. each event will have the following info; top cube at low mid and high price ranges, algs, metheds, mental practice tips, physical practice tips.
> 
> WeCube has changed a bit yes there is still a team, but I want to give people information on cubing that can help them be better.
> ...



I know about 555


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

It has been way more than 3 weeks. I'm just curious if you will be accepting more people?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 8, 2020)

I found a typo on the What We Do page : exited was written instead of excited.
Also, in english titles, small words don't take capital letters, so What We Do should be written What we do.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I found a typo on the What We Do page : exited was written instead of excited.
> Also, in english titles, small words don't take capital letters, so What We Do should be written What we do.


It should depends if you’re doing title or sentence style: https://capitalizemytitle.com/


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 11, 2020)

Any updates? Been a while. Hopefully applicants can tell us something.

Bump @ProStar


----------



## JackJack13 (Apr 14, 2020)

well we got merch and we are having a comp on may 2nd The winner gets a spot on our team.


----------



## LNBFilms (Apr 14, 2020)

The online competition is called WeCube Away! Here is the link: WeCube Away 1

[user]PetrusQuber[/user]


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> The online competition is called WeCube Away! Here is the link: WeCube Away 1
> 
> [mention]PetrusQuber [/mention]


You messed up the user tag.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 14, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> The online competition is called WeCube Away! Here is the link: WeCube Away 1


And the link too; you're missing the colon after https


----------



## LNBFilms (Apr 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You messed up the user tag.



Thanks!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Thanks!


Shouldn't it be [USER] instead of [MENTION] because it's still broken...


----------



## LNBFilms (Apr 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Shouldn't it be [USER] instead of [MENTION] because it's still broken...



Haven’t been on in a while Thx. Gtg.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

is there a sponsor to the comp? Like will there be any gift card prizes?


----------



## LNBFilms (Apr 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> is there a sponsor to the comp? Like will there be any gift card prizes?



Just got to that, will not get a response for a day!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

So what is this to summarise?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

A comp.


----------



## LNBFilms (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> So what is this to summarise?



Check the website linked earlier, the most recent one that is!


----------



## JackJack13 (Apr 29, 2020)

Do to the fact That @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison have reached their goal of sponsorship. we have 2 new spots for anyone intrested.

Thanks to both of these great people for supporting WeCube.

signup at WeCubeusa.com

pm or email me a [email protected] for any questions.

this may get moved to the old post so please keep a watch on that.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow who sponsored them?


----------



## JackJack13 (Apr 29, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Wow who sponsored them?


SpeedCubing.org 
@cuber314159 is the owner


----------



## ProStar (Apr 29, 2020)

So are Owen and Micah no longer sponsored?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 29, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> Do to the fact


*Due


----------



## JackJack13 (Apr 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> So are Owen and Micah no longer sponsored?


no the have been logit sponsored by a company 
speedcubing.org


----------



## ProStar (Apr 29, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> no the have been logit sponsored by a company
> speedcubing.org



Ohhh, ok. They're now sponsored by speedcubing.org instead of you. Great job Micah and Owen!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> Do to the fact





Cubingcubecuber said:


> *Due






JackJack13 said:


> no the have been logit sponsored by a company
> speedcubing.org


*"No, they have been legitimately sponsored by a company." If you're running a "company/business" you should at least have decent spelling and grammar abilities.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> well I am sponsored by speedcubing.org but I am still a part of WeCube.


Do you get free cookies now?


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Do you get free cookies now?


I feel obliged to link this here: https://speedcubing.org/pages/sponsorships


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I feel obliged to link this here: https://speedcubing.org/pages/sponsorships


So no cookies?


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So no cookies?


Unfortunately we do not provide free cookies in return for sponsorships, if someone were to choose to spend the commission they gained from sales on cookies then fine for them though.


----------



## kubesolver (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok so this:


> 1.You will be given a 5% discount code and will get 5% commission on every sale it is used on.
> 2. You will have a 15% discount code for personal use.
> 3. You may sometimes get sent cubes but it will not be often and you shouldn't ask for them.


in my world is called affiliate deal, not a sponsorship.

Sponsorship definition is more or less "We're giving you money or some other valuable thing, usually in return for the brand exposure".
Getting a 5% discount code with 5% commission is making you a salesman without a salary.

This in combination with the requirements like


> 4. You must link speedcubing.org in all social media posts.


is exploitation and not a sponsorship deal.

I can see how you're connecting here the demand to be able to use a word "Sponsorship" with the demand of advertising but cmon guys. That's unethical both from the side of speedcubing.org to call that deal "Sponsorship" and from the WeCube by making huge announcements about great success which turn out to be something else.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 30, 2020)

Glad to see Wecube is forming positive connections in the industry, specifically with their partnership with speedcubing.org. Congrats to Owen and Micah. Getting sponsorship is not an easy thing to do, so nice job. Looking forward to hearing how you both progress in the industry.



BenChristman1 said:


> *"No, they have been legitimately sponsored by a company." If you're running a "company/business" you should at least have decent spelling and grammar abilities.





Cubingcubecuber said:


> *Due



I can't help but notice how dismissive some people are. Come on guys, show this man some respect and support.



kubesolver said:


> Ok so this:
> 
> in my world is called affiliate deal, not a sponsorship.
> 
> ...



I will have to disagree with you on that one. With my experience on sponsorship negotiations with various companies in the present and past, including those of well-known cubing companies such as The Cubicle, sponsorship contracts are very similar to this one. People are given a code for personal use, an affiliate code as well as having to promote the store. It's all normal, unless of course you have a different experience with sponsorships that is fine.

I know this message will probably receive hate, and that is perfectly fine, but posting in this thread with nothing but destructive criticism, corrections of grammatical errors (several of which are in my reviews ) or anything else that doesn't promote healthy discussion or provide WeCube or their sponsorees with the support they need is nothing to feel good about at all.

Thank You.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 30, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> Ok so this:
> 
> in my world is called affiliate deal, not a sponsorship.
> 
> ...


It probably is more of an affiliate program but the free cubes that everyone seems to want from a sponsorship simply isn't feasible except for the very biggest cube store sponsoring the very best Cubers or youcubers around, we offer people discounted cubes and commission in return for them advertising us. The definition of sponsorship is very loose (and using the term 'affiliate program' doesn't really work)
@Zain_A24 you are sponsored by kewbzuk currently? How does that work?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

Does that mean the Morrisons get there own code?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> @Zain_A24 you are sponsored by kewbzuk currently? How does that work?



At the moment I am providing various services behind the scenes, but for the most part I produce articles, blogs and soon-to-be YouTube reviews of cubes that hit the market. A lot of our work is slowly developing, but it is a mutually beneficial relationship.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey, all you gotta do is try attend as many competitions as possible, wear their shirt and link them in social media posts.
Then you get 15% off everything at their store, sometimes get sent cubes, and 5% of all sales your discount code is used on. If I bought a Dayan Tengyun V2 from there, using someone’s code, they get £1.20.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 30, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Does that mean the Morrisons get there own code?


They do however I haven't heard back from either of them of what they want their code to be.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

And anyway, any negatives are on the sponsorees, not you, so they can decide if they feel like its fair or not.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> They do however I haven't heard back from either of them of what they want their code to be.


What about the thing of the Morrisons living in the us and you guys are in the uk?


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 30, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> What about the thing of the Morrisons living in the us and you guys are in the uk?


That may be an issue, but we are willing to see whether it could work, we certainly recognise that it will be harder for sponsorees outside the UK to be useful for us.


----------



## JackJack13 (May 1, 2020)

Guys, In the beginning of this whole thing we said we were here to aid/help cubers get sponsored by other companies. We are not sponsoring them just mentoring them. I feel as though we have done that. I am NOT taking credit for the hard work Micah and Owen have put in since February.
They have earned this and I posted about this to congratulate them and let others know we have open spots. So lets stop criticizing peoples word choices and technicalities and move on by saying good job Micah and good job Owen. Everyone at WeCube wishes you the best and we hope to join you (Being Sponsored) soon weather it be by SpeedCubing.org or other. And yes I know my grammar sucks....


----------



## JackJack13 (May 2, 2020)

The wecube away comp has started


----------



## Username: Username: (May 2, 2020)

why does everyone want to be sponsored? let's say that EVERYONE is sponsored, then where's the standard freedom that user/buyer has, when they are pressured by the company they are sponsored with?! 

if you want to be sponsored, apply only if you like the brand or you want to support the brand.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> If you want to be sponsored, apply only if you like the brand or you want to support the brand.



I agree. Sponsorships are mutually beneficial, meaning both parties help each other out. If the sponsoree does not naturally have that enthusiasm for a company and cannot actively and truly engage and provide the company with natural traffic and sales then it is not a true sponsorship.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> why does everyone want to be sponsored? let's say that EVERYONE is sponsored, then where's the standard freedom that user/buyer has, when they are pressured by the company they are sponsored with?!
> 
> if you want to be sponsored, apply only if you like the brand or you want to support the brand.


sadly people want free cubes, we get sponsorship requests from people who are really slow, I can only imagine how many requests the bigger cube stores get, it must get really annoying. I think at some point I will make a video about sponsorships.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 2, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> sadly people want free cubes, we get sponsorship requests from people who are really slow, I can only imagine how many requests the bigger cube stores get, it must get really annoying. I think at some point I will make a video about sponsorships.



Just to clarify, you do not need to be fast to be sponsored. Of course it depends on the company, but speed is not a limiting factor. Take myself for example, barely sub 20 on 3x3, still developing on 4x4 and 5x5. I will be writing an article to help people out and give some insight into the sponsoring process.

I agree there is a staggering number of people that blatantly ask for free cubes in the hopes of the unlikely event of companies sending them.

Anyone can get sponsored, it's about selling your skills and showing self-confidence.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just to clarify, you do not need to be fast to be sponsored. Of course it depends on the company, but speed is not a limiting factor. Take myself for example, barely sub 20 on 3x3, still developing on 4x4 and 5x5. I will be writing an article to help people out and give some insight into the sponsoring process.
> 
> I agree there is a staggering number of people that blatantly ask for free cubes in the hopes of the unlikely event of companies sending them.
> 
> Anyone can get sponsored, it's about selling your skills and showing self-confidence.


Oh yes, you don't have to be fast but you have to have something to offer, like your good cube reviews, or good youtube content. dailypuzzles said in their video about sponsorships that they require about 750 views per cubing video to justify sending out one cube to a sponsor, and that is probably about right. I think we are going to be looking into our sponsorship form and agreement soon, and change it quite a bit. Anyway, how are you sponsored by two cube stores?


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 2, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Oh yes, you don't have to be fast but you have to have something to offer, like your good cube reviews, or good youtube content. dailypuzzles said in their video about sponsorships that they require about 750 views per cubing video to justify sending out one cube to a sponsor, and that is probably about right. I think we are going to be looking into our sponsorship form and agreement soon, and change it quite a bit. Anyway, how are you sponsored by two cube stores?



The markets of both companies do not clash, being on opposite sides of the world, so I am not providing conflict of interest. I will be collaborating with TheCubicle very soon in addition, and I was very open with my current relationships and experience.

I'm actually working with 4. All addressing different continents and markets. If I was to work for speedcubing.org for example, that would produce a conflict of interest since it is a competing business.

I'd be happy to share my experience and guidance on sponsorships, and I am entirely open to PMs if someone is looking for tips and tricks.


----------



## kubesolver (May 2, 2020)

> the free cubes that everyone seems to want from a sponsorship simply isn't feasible



Yes, I agree that sending free cube to everyone who asks is not feasible, and I can imagine you might be getting too many such requests.
But I think if you SPONSOR someone then sending him/her cubes is the minimum you should do.
"I can't give everyone free cubes" means the same as "I can't sponsor everyone" and I think it's a very fair thing to say.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 2, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> Yes, I agree that sending free cube to everyone who asks is not feasible, and I can imagine you might be getting too many such requests.
> But I think if you SPONSOR someone then sending him/her cubes is the minimum you should do.
> "I can't give everyone free cubes" means the same as "I can't sponsor everyone" and I think it's a very fair thing to say.



I think it varies depending on who is being sponsored. But in the most part, sending free cubes is a must. Depending on if they provide a certain return on investment, there could be a budget cap or frequency. For example, sponsorees that get more people to the store would receive cubes more frequently, and those in early stages will still appreciate receiving the occasional budget cube to create engaging content..


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> Yes, I agree that sending free cube to everyone who asks is not feasible, and I can imagine you might be getting too many such requests.
> But I think if you SPONSOR someone then sending him/her cubes is the minimum you should do.
> "I can't give everyone free cubes" means the same as "I can't sponsor everyone" and I think it's a very fair thing to say.


I think it's also fair to offer a commission for discount code use and discount on cubes, if people choose to spend their commission on new cubes then they can. This eliminates the risk to the business that is taken when sending out free cubes to people.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 2, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> Yes, I agree that sending free cube to everyone who asks is not feasible, and I can imagine you might be getting too many such requests.
> But I think if you SPONSOR someone then sending him/her cubes is the minimum you should do.
> "I can't give everyone free cubes" means the same as "I can't sponsor everyone" and I think it's a very fair thing to say.


it depends on the store for example the cubicle have the resources to send out lots of cubes to lots of people whereas we at Speedcubing.org do not have these resources, as such we can only send out cubes when we know we are going to make some sales as a result otherwise it simply isn't worth it compared to making sure we have the money to keep stock of major cubes and get new cube releases.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 2, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> it depends on the store for example the cubicle have the resources to send out lots of cubes to lots of people whereas we at Speedcubing.org do not have these resources, as such we can only send out cubes when we know we are going to make some sales as a result otherwise it simply isn't worth it compared to making sure we have the money to keep stock of major cubes and get new cube releases.





cuber314159 said:


> I think it's also fair to offer a commission for discount code use and discount on cubes, if people choose to spend their commission on new cubes then they can. This eliminates the risk to the business that is taken when sending out free cubes to people.



Indeed. Glad to see the smaller companies are still doing what they can to help support the cubing community.


----------



## LNBFilms (Jul 25, 2020)

Try to guess [mention]JackJack13 [/mention]and I are up to! You will find out soon #WeCube


----------



## JackJack13 (Jul 25, 2020)

hmmm I wonder..


----------



## ProStar (Jul 25, 2020)

You're recording a promotional video.

Either that or a video for a fundraiser with the goal of getting Jack shoes


----------



## JackJack13 (Jul 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You're recording a promotional video.
> 
> Either that or a video for a fundraiser with the goal of getting Jack shoes









Sent from my house


----------



## WeCubeUSA (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello, guys and gals of SpeedSolving Forum, It is Jack Koets and Lukas Batema here, with an important announcement from our new account, the business account for WeCube. Look out for new announcements to WeCube, as the revamped version will allow everyone to join. Remember to stay hype and keep an open mind.

-Inspiring Greatness every day!


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2020)

for those of yall confused, I AM NOT LUKAS BATEMA. I do understand my name also is Lukas but im not Lukas Batema. That aint my name. Just sayin.


----------



## Zubin Park (Oct 11, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> for those of yall confused, I AM NOT LUKAS BATEMA. I do understand my name also is Lukas but im not Lukas Batema. That aint my name. Just sayin.


Yeah duh, not expecting a 14 year old immature kid to be Lukas Batema lol


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hallo. Sorry if I'm being stupid, but what is WeCube?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Hallo. Sorry if I'm being stupid, but what is WeCube?


It was an organization that started a while back (around a year ago if I remember correctly) where they would help cubers get sponsored. They helped get @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison sponsored by speedcubing.org.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 12, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> It was an organization that started a while back (around a year ago if I remember correctly) where they would help cubers get sponsored. They helped get @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison sponsored by speedcubing.org.


Ah ok thank you.


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 12, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Yeah duh, not expecting a 14 year old immature kid to be Lukas Batema lol


Uhhh. I am Lukas Batema, and am 15, so I am close to 14 years of age... lol


LukasCubes said:


> for those of yall confused, I AM NOT LUKAS BATEMA. I do understand my name also is Lukas but im not Lukas Batema. That aint my name. Just sayin.


I am sorry if there was a mix-up in that, I think that people will now realize this. Thank you for your input!


cuber314159 said:


> Welcome


Thank you, Dan! I think you know who posted this! Lol. Jokes aside, thank you for helping WeCube! I am posting this from my personal account, since I am at school, and do not have the pass saved on my device at school. Sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused!


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Uhhh. I am Lukas Batema, and am 15, so I am close to 14 years of age... lol


I thought that Lukas Batema would be a grown up man lol.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> I thought that Lukas Batema would be a grown up man lol.


I guess I’ll take that as a compliment. Thank you! Lol.


Nmile7300 said:


> It was an organization that started a while back (around a year ago if I remember correctly) where they would help cubers get sponsored. They helped get @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison sponsored by speedcubing.org.


Well, it really wasn’t an organization, because we did not have the legal Government documents to be one. We are more of a free enterprise of sorts. Also, we still are an enterprise, as we are working on stuff, as said in the original announcement. It just seems like we are gone, cause we have not spoken out in a while, as far as I know. Thank you!

Note to the mods: this was a member intro for our business acct and should be removed from the “WeCube Updates:” thread thank you, as I do not know why y’all do this, when it is not technically even related. 

Btw here is one that you may be missing from a couple months ago if you really were trying to add them all together (which is how I know you are not)

Comment guesses of what we are doing in this picture
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...s-picture.78120/&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I guess I’ll take that as a compliment. Thank you! Lol.
> 
> Well, it really wasn’t an organization, because we did not have the legal Government documents to be one. We are more of a free enterprise of sorts. Also, we still are an enterprise, as we are working on stuff, as said in the original announcement. It just seems like we are gone, cause we have not spoken out in a while, as far as I know. Thank you!
> 
> ...


they might have done that because they thought you are updating your business as you go, getting better, making changes, so yea
you can just list what you have done and ask for help regarding the business.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> they might have done that because they thought you are updating your business as you go, getting better, making changes, so yea
> you can just list what you have done and ask for help regarding the business.



Dear fellow Speedsolvers,
That’s true, but usually Mod(s) are not supposed to merge threads with different OP’s, topics, etc. Also, they have not combined a thread RELATED to this thread in every way, shape, and form as this thread. I do tend to understand this, but us at WeCube had specifically made a new account to do a traditional, serious member intro to foreshadow a huge update and makeover/remodel of WeCube. I cannot say what it is now, but you will find out soon, if you check this forum daily, and subscribe to WeCubeUSA on YouTube. I am not trying to advertise, but this will help you understand WeCube in more depth. 
Thank you all whom have replied to this thread, and we appreciate your input. Besides that, Y’all have shaped [mention]JackJack13 [/mention]and I into better marketing/businessmen. Also a huge shout-out and thank you to [mention]cuber314159 [/mention] for partnering with WeCube when no-one else would. You invested in something that will greatly change the community in general and in some specific means as well!
I would call what I am about to do, “Non-Advertisement Advertisement.” anyway, Since just getting off the topic of the Legacy Cubing Store, “Speedcubing.org” for partnering with WeCube, please go ahead and take the time and order from them. Be sure to use the code, “WECUBE” as we do not get anything from any usage of it. Nope, not even a commission. The reason I call that phrase I just put there, “Non-Advertisement Advertisment,” is now basically self-explanatory now by reading what I just typed. 
Y’all may think WeCube is dead, plucked from existence. No, if we intended to “Inspire Greatness,” when we first entered as a free enterprise, then we intend to do so EVEN BETTER, when we return in full power. What I mean by that is, when we, “disappeared,” it may have looked like we were either, “dead,” or, “plucked from existence.” When we return in “full power,” meaning when we return fully remodeled/madeover. We will have the capacity to help the community even more than we could’ve without this major update. 
Please pardon this message being posted a little bit later than the last post. I have no data/no WiFi on the bus on my way home from school, so I do not get updates on questions during that ride, as well as I do know I can edit it, but I have very little time to do so right now, because of school and this topic we are on at the moment. Thank you for your understanding, and have a great day!

Best wishes,


Lukas (Luni) Batema: WeCubeUSA Co-Founder (https://www.WeCubeUSA.com)


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 12, 2020)

Technically, you shouldn't even have this account by the forum rules:



> *c. One Account per Person*
> You are prohibited from having more than one account; multiple (‘alt’) accounts may be banned without warning. Infractions issued to alt accounts will be reissued to the corresponding primary accounts, in addition to other punishments. Do not create a new account to get around a ban or other punishment; these punishments will be extended or made permanent.



The purpose of the member introductions is to introduce new people to the forum, and neither of the people holding your WeCube account are new to the forum. I'm no moderator here, but it makes perfect sense to merge that thread into your already existing WeCube thread, as neither of the individuals nor WeCube need to be introduced. You said yourself that the whole point was to "foreshadow a huge update and makeover/remodel of WeCube," which seems like it belongs in WeCube updates, not to introduce an account that is against the rules anyway.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Technically, you shouldn't even have this account by the forum rules:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the member introductions is to introduce new people to the forum, and neither of the people holding your WeCube account are new to the forum. I'm no moderator here, but it makes perfect sense to merge that thread into your already existing WeCube thread, as neither of the individuals nor WeCube need to be introduced.



Dear Mr. Clement,
Technically, it is not for a singular person, it is for a free enterprise, and where in the rules does it say anything against having an account for business purposes, and one for personal? Thank you! Also you do make a very good point about the introduction thing, I did not think of that! I will ask my fellow co-founder about that though, thank you. We will delete the account with further notice about the rule interpretation from the moderators!


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Dear Mr. Clement,
> Technically, it is not for a singular person, it is for a free enterprise, and where in the rules does it say anything against having an account for business purposes, and one for personal? Thank you!



The rule is one account per person.

You are a person. You have more than 1 account. That's against the rules.

I don't know why you refer to your business as a "free enterprise" when that's a theory of economics, not a type of business in itself. That's like saying you own a "capitalism." But whatever you call it, the business is not a person and is thus not entitled to any additional accounts. It doesn't need to be specifically forbidden in the rules to be against it - accounts are done by person and the WeCube account is held by people who already have accounts on the forum.

That being said, it seems like they've allowed the account given that they saw it in that thread they merged here, but either way, the point still stands that there's no need to introduce an account that represents an organization already existing here and is represented by members that have also been here for a long time. Merging the thread makes complete sense.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Dear Mr. Clement,
> Technically, it is not for a singular person, it is for a free enterprise, and where in the rules does it say anything against having an account for business purposes, and one for personal? Thank you! Also you do make a very good point about the introduction thing, I did not think of that! I will ask my fellow co-founder about that though, thank you. We will delete the account with further notice about the rule interpretation from the moderators!


well now that i think about it it doesnt say anything *about business being allowed *in member intros


> > LNB Films said:
> > Dear Mr. Clement,
> > Technically, it is not for a singular person, it is for a free enterprise, and where in the rules does it say anything against having an account for business purposes, and one for personal? Thank you!
> 
> ...


Who is his alt account?


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> The rule is one account per person.
> 
> You are a person. You have more than 1 account. That's against the rules.
> 
> I don't know why you refer to your business as a "free enterprise" when that's a theory of economics, not a type of business in itself. That's like saying you own a "capitalism." But whatever you call it, the business is not a person and is thus not entitled to any additional accounts. It doesn't need to be specifically forbidden in the rules to be against it - accounts are done by person and the WeCube account is held by people who already have accounts on the forum.



Maybe I should make it a little bit clearer, you are saying it is against the rules for 1 person to have multiple accounts. But I am talking about a group of people (partnership) I do realize it is a economic term, and would you like me to call it a Partnership instead? No, offense. It just does not make sense. This is just like how the Supreme Court interprets the constitution, some justices go one way and others go the other, some are strict intepertists, others interpret the constitution loosely. You see what I am saying?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Maybe I should make it a little bit clearer, you are saying it is against the rules for 1 person to have multiple accounts. But I am talking about a group of people (partnership) I do realize it is a economic term, and would you like me to call it a Partnership instead? No, offense. It just does not make sense. This is just like how the Supreme Court interprets the constitution, some justices go one way and others go the other, some are strict intepertists, others interpret the constitution loosely. You see what I am saying?


so your not making alt accounts and instead making friends and make a group
well thats fine i guess as long as a user doesnt create more than one acc and uses it


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Dear fellow Speedsolvers,
I dmed the admin about this issue, and will update y’all when I get news back! If it is against the rules, we will remove it immediately!


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Maybe I should make it a little bit clearer, you are saying it is against the rules for 1 person to have multiple accounts. But I am talking about a group of people (partnership) I do realize it is a economic term, and would you like me to call it a Partnership instead? No, offense. It just does not make sense. This is just like how the Supreme Court interprets the constitution, some justices go one way and others go the other, some are strict intepertists, others interpret the constitution loosely. You see what I am saying?



I don't see how anyone could not interpret this as being against the rules as written. It's not an issue of re-interpreting a 1700s document of ideals into interpreting laws that the Supreme Court deals with, it's literally that each person is given 1 account, and that rule is clearly broken. But this is a message board, not a country or a legal system. They can enforce things as they please, and as I said, they seem to have no issue with your account given that they saw it and did nothing with merging the thread. Makes no difference to me if you have the account or not anyway, the point I was intending to make is that there's no reason for the introduction thread to be merged given it didn't introduce anyone or anything to the forums.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> I don't see how anyone could not interpret this as being against the rules as written. It's not an issue of re-interpreting a 1700s document of ideals into interpreting laws that the Supreme Court deals with, it's literally that each person is given 1 account, and that rule is clearly broken. But this is a message board, not a country or a legal system. They can enforce things as they please, and as I said, they seem to have no issue with your account given that they saw it and did nothing with merging the thread. Makes no difference to me if you have the account or not anyway, the point I was intending to make is that there's no reason for the introduction thread to be merged given it didn't introduce anyone or anything to the forums.



Dear Kit Clement,
I thought we established that right away. Sorry about that.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> I don't see how anyone could not interpret this as being against the rules as written. It's not an issue of re-interpreting a 1700s document of ideals into interpreting laws that the Supreme Court deals with, it's literally that each person is given 1 account, and that rule is clearly broken. But this is a message board, not a country or a legal system. They can enforce things as they please, and as I said, they seem to have no issue with your account given that they saw it and did nothing with merging the thread. Makes no difference to me if you have the account or not anyway, the point I was intending to make is that there's no reason for the introduction thread to be merged given it didn't introduce anyone or anything to the forums.


i mean to make things more simple they could make a new forum for business intros.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i mean to make things more simple they could make a new forum for business intros.



Dear Nir1213,
That would make sense, unless they had rules against accounts of such, that I am not aware of.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Dear Nir1213,
> That would make sense, unless they had rules against accounts of such, that I am not aware of.


you dont have to say dear Nir-whatever, you can just use the "@" to mention me
like this: @Nir1213


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you dont have to say dear Nir-whatever, you can just use the "@" to mention me
> like this: @Nir1213



I know that, it is more professional, since I am in a role of sorts. Lol that is fine anyway.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2021)

Well, it has been a while... Quick question, does anybody when WeCube started orginally, if it did before this post? Thanks!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> Well, it has been a while... Quick question, does anybody when WeCube started orginally, if it did before this post? Thanks!



You first made the thread on February 3, 2020. If you "founded" WeCube earlier than that, you should be the person to know


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2021)

ProStar said:


> You first made the thread on February 3, 2020. If you "founded" WeCube earlier than that, you should be the person to know


Fun fact, I got invited to co-found it, after the idea was made and I did not create this thread :/


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> Fun fact, I got invited to co-found it, after the idea was made and I did not create this thread :/



If the thread was made after the "founding" of WeCube, then you'd have to ask Jack when it was created


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2021)

ProStar said:


> If the thread was made after the "founding" of WeCube, then you'd have to ask Jack when it was created


This is the reason I have left the site, people are cruel here (for the most part). Also, I did that, but he hasn’t responded. I might as well delete my account if possible.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> This is the reason I have left the site, people are cruel here (for the most part). Also, I did that, but he hasn’t responded. I might as well delete my account if possible.



Please enlighten me as to how I was cruel in any way in my post


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> This is the reason I have left the site, people are cruel here (for the most part). Also, I did that, but he hasn’t responded. I might as well delete my account if possible.


I have been an active member on this site for almost two years and I never met anyone I could qualify as cruel. There are certainly some annoying people, but cruel is an extreme exaggeration.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> This is the reason I have left the site, people are cruel here (for the most part). Also, I did that, but he hasn’t responded. I might as well delete my account if possible.



You asked a question on a public forum that only one person could answer. Is it cruel that we didn't know the answer to your question and just referred you to that person?


----------



## Scollier (Feb 24, 2021)

Yeah, I didn't see how ProStar's post was cruel. The cruelest it's gotten here (for me at least) is people saying my logic is trash, and a certain member saying my youtube videos are terrible.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 24, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Yeah, I didn't see how ProStar's post was cruel. The cruelest it's gotten here (for me at least) is people saying my logic is trash, and a certain member saying my youtube videos are terrible.


I agree. The most cruel it been for me was when poeple told me they dont like pineapple on pizza


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 24, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Yeah, I didn't see how ProStar's post was cruel. The cruelest it's gotten here (for me at least) is people saying my logic is trash, and a certain member saying my youtube videos are terrible.


your logic was only bad that one time, and the cruelness was justified by your direct attack on ZZ.


----------



## qwr (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> This is the reason I have left the site, people are cruel here (for the most part). Also, I did that, but he hasn’t responded. I might as well delete my account if possible.


People here aren't cruel, just naturally skeptical of anything being sold to them, especially if it comes with goals of sponsorship (the goal of many young cubers). Actually @kubesolver already said what I wanted to say much sooner.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> You asked a question on a public forum that only one person could answer. Is it cruel that we didn't know the answer to your question and just referred you to that person?


You see, it was talking about my overall time here. Now to delete my account...


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> You see, it was talking about my overall time here. Now to delete my account...


Either way, no one was ever cruel to you.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Either way, no one was ever cruel to you.



Well, that may be the most incorrect statement I have seen.
Btw, how do I delete my account?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> Well, that may be the most incorrect statement I have seen.
> Btw, how do I delete my account?


Tell us what we did "cruel"


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Tell us what we did "cruel"


One of many:
“Top ten anime betrayals”

also, I can’t delete my account, every site should have a way to do that.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> “Top ten anime betrayals”


How on earth is that cruel? It is a joke.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> One of many:
> “Top ten anime betrayals”
> 
> also, I can’t delete my account, every site should have a way to do that.


I really don't think Prostar was making fun of you when he told you to ask Jack. He was just suggesting something, I think you took it the wrong way.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 25, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> One of many:
> “Top ten anime betrayals”
> 
> also, I can’t delete my account, every site should have a way to do that.


Maybe extend more on that?
Not even sure what that was.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2021)

You people probably do not realize that I have had a history of depression cause of circumstances of bullying at school, and this kind of stuff is really sensitive to me. Sometimes it may not be cruel, but I may take it that way when most others wouldn’t, because of my past.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 25, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> You people probably do not realize that I have had a history of depression cause of circumstances of bullying at school, and this kind of stuff is really sensitive to me. Sometimes it may not be cruel, but I may take it that way when most others wouldn’t, because of my past.


How could we have known?
I'm sorry if we've offended you or been seen as cruel in the past, but lets just put that behind us and move forwards.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> How could we have known?
> I'm sorry if we've offended you or been seen as cruel in the past, but lets just put that behind us and move forwards.


I have huge trust issues, but I guess I will try :/


----------

